# Southampton Forum Meet!



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I thought I would propose a get-together of forum members, as it would be nice to put some faces to names!

What I propose is

When? Saturday, September 26th
Where? Southampton, in front of the Bargate, North side
Time? 11:00 a.m.

We could then 'Walk the Walls' - this is a walk along Southampton's medieval town walls, some of the best preserved in the country. I did the walk yesterday, and don't worry, it's not a hike! The route is about 1 mile in total and can be done at a leisurely pace. Only the very start of the walk involves climbing up a few stairs, the rest is very easy and the first bit can be left out if desired.

We could then go to a pub for lunch. There is a Wetherspoons pub, The Standing Order, towards the end of the route, or the Duke of Wellington that Sam, Tez and I visited. Food will probably be cheaper in the Wetherspoons, and the beer, and it may also be busy in the Duke - depends how many of us turns up I suppose!

If you're interested, please let me know, either by posting here or PMing me

This is the Bargate:


----------



## Corrine (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd love to join you!  Only fly in the ointment is that my brother and sis-in-law are coming that weekend but I'm unsure exactly what day!  So if they come sat afternoon/sun evening I'll be there.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2009)

That would be great Corrine! I'll see what the response is - if a different day would suit most people better, then it could always be changed - just thought I'd suggest a day first to see what people thought.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 7, 2009)

*I think I'm in London that week for work >> if I am I'd love to come and meet everyone >> can I bring a non-diabetic friend? *


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *I think I'm in London that week for work >> if I am I'd love to come and meet everyone >> can I bring a non-diabetic friend? *



Of course! I'm thinking of inviting 'The Nurse' - do you think she'd come?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 7, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Of course! I'm thinking of inviting 'The Nurse' - do you think she'd come?



*Hahaha what a good idea !! if she wants a lift from Liverpool I'll gladly bring her *


----------



## katie (Sep 7, 2009)

ahh Bargate.  Is the Goth Shop still in there? The one with the coffin as a counter...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2009)

katie said:


> ahh Bargate.  Is the Goth Shop still in there? The one with the coffin as a counter...



If you mean the Bargate centre, I think it is being closed down and demolished - I don't think there are any businesses in there now except the internet cafe. But I haven't been in there for ages, along with the rest of Southampton's shopping public - hence the demolition!

Do you think you will be able to come Katie?


----------



## katie (Sep 7, 2009)

Northerner said:


> If you mean the Bargate centre, I think it is being closed down and demolished - I don't think there are any businesses in there now except the internet cafe. But I haven't been in there for ages, along with the rest of Southampton's shopping public - hence the demolition!
> 
> Do you think you will be able to come Katie?



ooh right! yes, i'm pretty sure it was in there.  It was quite a scary shop 

I think I should be free then - but I might have to break my alcohol fast if I come


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 7, 2009)

As long as work doesn't get in the way I'll be there!

No sugar in beer is there?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> As long as work doesn't get in the way I'll be there!
> 
> No sugar in beer is there?



Excellent Chris! No, I'm sure they wouldn't sell it to us if there was...!


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 7, 2009)

I am on holiday, hope you have a great time all, hopefully I can make the next one.


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 7, 2009)

What a good idea Northener!

I'll do my best to attend. It's in my diary.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Sep 7, 2009)

Now I know I'm on the day shift 0700-1900hrs.........but if there is a gap in shipping, I will try and pop by and meet you all.


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 7, 2009)

That picture brings me back to my hooligan years of being a southampton supporter (not quite- I think I was about 12, but I look back on it with endearment as it was where I properly leaned to swear!). I probably wasnt meant to admit to that, dammit...

...but anyway! Great idea N. As long as I am not working (my work rota isnt done yet) then count me in. I will let you know.

Is Birkenhead not comming then? If she does then I will stick a whole box of needles in my belly....


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 7, 2009)

I would, but it's too flipping far, I'm afraid, and I can't really afford it


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I could but I think I'd get a rolicking! It's the day after we move so I think I'll have my hands full from that day on for a few years!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aymes (Sep 7, 2009)

Aww, I'd love to but 4hours each way on the train is a bit much! Hopefully the next one will be less far!!

Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd love to be there but that's the day I move into my halls in Brighton. Hopefully I'll be able to make the next one.


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 7, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> I'd love to be there but that's the day I move into my halls in Brighton. Hopefully I'll be able to make the next one.



Hey good luck with that Tom!


----------



## Gasman1975 (Sep 8, 2009)

Would love to attend but it is one if the days when I see my kids. Will wave though as I drive past on my way to Poole lol


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 9, 2009)

aha, just seen this (thanks northener!)

I;ve put the date in my diary and will make sure I'm there. If I'm still at maccys then saturday is my day off, if not I'll book it off with the new job


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> aha, just seen this (thanks northener!)
> 
> I;ve put the date in my diary and will make sure I'm there. If I'm still at maccys then saturday is my day off, if not I'll book it off with the new job



Excellent!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 9, 2009)

the walls are really interesting, Gods House Tower is somewhere along there I think, and then of course there's the area where the caste was which still has the wine vaults underneath. I do believe there are a few remains of the castle somewhere along by the duke as well, as well as remains of norman houses and shops which used to be along the seafront...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> the walls are really interesting, Gods House Tower is somewhere along there I think, and then of course there's the area where the caste was which still has the wine vaults underneath. I do believe there are a few remains of the castle somewhere along by the duke as well, as well as remains of norman houses and shops which used to be along the seafront...



Indeed - I've lived here 10 years and only found out the other day that the sea/Solent/River Test used to come right up to the walls! Doh! I find it quite strange when you go Below Bar, as the High Street is a bit grotty in places, yet there are some clearly very expensive houses/apartments down there too.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2009)

*bump*

Anyone else interested?


----------



## tracey w (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry much too far for me, from up north!!

Im sure you will all have a good time, next one up north eh northe??


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2009)

here here to far for me


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 14, 2009)

got my welcome meeting with the new job today so i'll make sure that's on the dates of days i cant work


----------



## katie (Sep 16, 2009)

Just noticed the meeting time is 11am.  To me that is like 7am at the moment


----------



## Corrine (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry Northerner but I wont be able to make it!  Luvverly brother and his wife are arriving Friday night which means no escape for me......keep me in mind for the next one though - no matter where it is!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Sorry Northerner but I wont be able to make it!  Luvverly brother and his wife are arriving Friday night which means no escape for me......keep me in mind for the next one though - no matter where it is!



Aw, that's a shame Corrine! Hope you have a lovely time with your rellies!

If this one goes well, then there will certainly be another one!


----------



## katie (Sep 21, 2009)

So... who is coming on saturday?


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 5, 2009)

so how was it?? Any drunken antics??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3882

last pages are photos


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> so how was it?? Any drunken antics??



Most enjoyable Rossi! And luckily a really nice, sunny day!


----------

